# Advice please on Clomid



## kerrylou0208 (Oct 5, 2015)

I took a 6mth course of clomid and didnt concieve  

i had a month break from clomid and got pregnant and now have a bubbly 2yr toddler

does this mean i will need clomid again if we were to try again for another baby


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi kerrylou208

It would be hard to say, have you spoken to your GP about this at all, they'd be best place to advise.

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------

